# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] WTB > NA CODE - Flying Cumulus, Staff, and Attire, either separately or just Attire.

## zweiichan

EDIT* I mean Together or just Attire, please!

I'm looking for primarily just the outfit but having the other items would be great.
It does have to be an NA code, darn region lock. :c
I wanna get it before it expires. o: (Dec 31, 2017)

Will use Paypal.
PM for info / skype?

----------


## painkillerz77

Still need one?

----------

